# Sony - Patent für biometrischen Kopierschutz eingereicht!



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2012)

*Sony - Patent für biometrischen Kopierschutz eingereicht!*

Hallo liebe Community!

Kopierschutz ist ein Thema, was uns alle ja schon seit vielen Jahren beschäftigt, ja teilweise sogar richtig nervt. Spieler mussten viel über sich ergehen lassen, nur um ihr Lieblingsspiel zocken zu können. Andere haben sich das nicht gefallen lassen und diverse Spiele, mit DRM Kopierschutz zum Beispiel, boykottiert.
Nun könnte Sony dem ganzen die Krone aufsetzen und das Ganze nochmal drastisch erhöhen oder besser gesagt verschlimmern. 
Aber lest selbst:



> *Patent für lückenlosen biometrischen Kopierschutz *
> 
> Der eine Spieler kauft und startet ein Game, dann übernimmt sein Kumpel  die Kontrolle - derartige Verstöße gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen sind  künftig vielleicht unmöglich. Sony will sich neue Kopierschutzverfahren auf biometrischer Basis patentieren lassen.
> Wer heutzutage einen Computer registriert, aktiviert oder startet,  ist nicht in jedem Moment der tatsächliche Nutzer. Der Hersteller kann  das nicht überprüfen. Das könnte künftig anders sein: Die  US-Niederlassung von Sony Computer Entertainment - also der Sparte, die  unter anderem für die Playstation zuständig ist - stellt künftig  möglicherweise mit Hilfe biometrischer Verfahren fest, wer sich  tatsächlich mit den Spielen vergnügt.
> ...


Da war zumindest ich erst mal ganz sprachlos. Man hatte über die Jahre ja immer darüber Witze gerissen, ich hab sogar mal einen Blog darüber geschrieben..und jetzt scheint es langsam kein Witz oder Fiktion mehr zu sein, sondern sich das Ganze wirklich in die Richtung komplette Kontrolle und Überwachung zu wandeln.
Was sagt ihr zu dem Thema? Wird dem Antrag stattgegeben werden? Wenn ja, würdet ihr damit noch ein Spiel kaufen? Oder ist euch das gar total egal?
Eure Meinung ist gefragt.


----------



## Lukecheater (28. September 2012)

Da könnt ich einfach nur noch kotzen! 
Dass die das einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen. Anscheinend ist das mit dem Kopierschutz inzwischen wie mit den Foltermethoden im Mittelalter, da war man ja auch mit der größten Kreativität gesegnet ,die sonst gefehlt hat, um den Leuten das Leben schwer zu machen.
Raubkopien gab es immer und wird es immer geben, da jeder Kopierschutz irgendwie knackbar ist, vllt. wird es schwerer werden ihn zu knacken, aber irgendwann hält der stärkste Kopierschutz nicht guten Hackern stand.
Und das Problem wird man auch nicht los, so lange man nur noch halbgare Spiele auf den Markt wirft, die erst Mal ein halbes Jahr nachgepatched werden müssen (wenn ich schon sowas wie DayOne-Patch höre...vllt mal das Release-Date nach hinten verschieben), so lange man keine Kreativität mehr bei der Spieleverpackung an den Tag legt (Stichwort Handbuch) und so lange man den ehrlichen Konsumenten mit immer abenteuerlicheren Kopierschutzmechanismen unter Generalverdacht stellt und kriminalisiert anstatt ihm für das teure Geld etwas zu bieten.
Ich veegleich es mal mit Wahlen: wenn der Wählerschnitt sinkt, dann ist immer das Wetter o.ä. dran Schuld und wenn sich Spiele schlecht verkaufen dann ist es immer der Raubkopierer der an allem Schuld ist (400000 raubkopierte Spiele, ergo 400000 Spiele weniger verkauft...tolle Logik)


----------



## shippy74 (28. September 2012)

Ja so kanns kommen, dann bekommst du dein Spiel geschickt dieses musst du dann mit deinem Biometrichen Personalausweiß verifizieren und dann kannst du das Spiel erst installieren und nach Online Bestätigung und Abgleich der Daten auch Spielen. Besser gehts nicht.
Aber mal im ernst, wer das mitmacht ist selber schuld,da rechtfertigt auch der Spruch: Das machen ja alle oder Ich hab nix zu verbergen  nicht mehr.
Denke bei uns wird das eher in Frage gestellt ,aber in Amerika,da wird dann über die Medien verbreitet das es dem Terror Schutz dient und schon akzeptieren es die Leute, ist ja auch klar die haben alle Angst vorm bösen Osama Bin Rohling....

Beängstigend wie das alles in Richtung Totale Überwachung abdriftet und was da  nachher für Argumente für die Rechtfertigung kommen. Aber das es geht sieht man ja , Flieg mal in die USA da musst du dich nun auch als Kriminellen behandeln lassen und die wissen schon bevor du ankommst was du alles auf dem Kerbholz hast. Das Lustige ist, jedem ist das egal da wird weiter geflogen. Die Leute sind alle selber Schuld, seid dem 11 September wird alles nur noch mit Terror Schutz gerechtfertigt. Dabei wirst du wahrscheinlich eher 12 mal vom Bus überfahren bevor du bei nem Terror Anschlag ums Leben kommst.

@Lukecheater
Hier gehts schon lange nicht mehr um Raubkopierer meiner Meinung nach,den Kampf haben sie aufgegeben,da gehts nur noch um die Totale Kontrolle der Spieler und das man sie an sich bindet. Alles nur noch Machtbessene Manager die da an der Spitze thronen. Wenn ich mir Apple und deren Kunden ansehe sagt das ja schon alles....
Ich sage voraus ,wenn das kommt wird das Internet überlaufen mit Raubkopien, dann kannst du dir da die Spiele aussuchen wie bei Gamesload oder so. Ich bin da auch der Meinung das ich mir dann lieber ne Sicherheitskopie lade wie denen irgendwelche Daten zu geben.

Voll Krass erinnert mich an Terminator, nur das Hier "Skynett" die Spielindustrie ist und die Raubkopierer den Widerstand darstellen. Es lebe die Revolution !!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2012)

Es ist schon echt krass, in welche Richtung sich das Ganze entwickelt. Die Paranoia der Firmen und der Kontrollwahn kennen mittlerweile anscheinend keine Grenzen mehr. Wie soll das dann mal in 20, 30 Jahren aussehen? Man mag es sich jetzt noch gar nicht vorstellen.
Und neben dieser Sache, die meiner Meinung nach an sich schon verwerflich ist: Wie soll das Ganze funktionieren? Eine Konsole oder ein PC wird ja manchmal von einer ganzen Familie verwendet. Wenn der Mann also daran gesessen hat, kann dann später seine Frau oder sein Kind nicht mehr dran? Müssen die dann extra Nutzungslizenzen kaufen? Und was ist mit der Anonymität und Privatsphäre?
Ich meine, wir reden hier über Unterhaltungsprodukte und die Firmen führen langsam Geschütze auf, als ginge es um ihr Leben. Als wären die Spieler alle Terroristen, die man überwachen müsste. Da fragt man sich schon was in deren Hirn vorgeht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2012)

"Sie wollen Call of Duty 26 spielen? Bitte legen sie jetzt ihre Hoden auf das Scannerfeld"


----------



## Sheggo (28. September 2012)

> Viele Firmen  stellen Patentanträge, obwohl sie die geschützten  Technologien dann  niemals nutzen, *etwa, um Konkurrenten vom Gebrauch  der Verfahren  abzuhalten*.


hmmm... das bringt mich auf eine Idee... was kostet es ein weltweites Patent anzumelden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2012)

Kopierschutz in dreifacher Stufe, wie ich ihn mir vorstelle:

"Vor Spielstart bitte identifizieren."
Daumen auf den Scanner.
"Check. Bitte Retina-Scan ausführen."
Auge wird gelasert.
"Check. Zum Abschluss Stimm-Erkennung."
Spieler:"Spiel starten."
"Achtung, Fehler. Stimm-Erkennung nicht erfolgreich."
Spieler:"STARTE DAS SPIEL, DU BLÖDER KASTEN. ICH HAB DICKE MANDELN !!!"


Willkommen in der Zukunft...


----------



## ING (28. September 2012)

also in näherer zukunft wird das wohl nicht kommen, setzt es doch vorraus das jeder der spielen möchte einen biometrischen scanner zuhause hat und selbst der allerbilligste fingerabdruck scanner kostet noch 100€ und am eigenen rechner lassen sich softwaremäßig die dinger extrem leicht austricksen. aber wer weiß, vllt verbauen sie ja einen in der ps4


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2012)

Ich finde die Idee eines biometrischen Kopierschutzes gar nicht so schlecht. Man muss schließlich mit der Zeit gehen und passieren kann da eigentlich auch nichts - ich habe z.B. nichts zu verbergen.

Nein, ich finde, wir Spieler sollten Sony nach besten Kräften unterstützen und ihnen als Zeichen unseres Wohlwollens vorab eine aussagekräftige Stuhlprobe zukommen lassen...


----------



## Mothman (28. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde, wir Spieler sollten Sony nach besten Kräften unterstützen und ihnen als Zeichen unseres Wohlwollens vorab eine aussagekräftige Stuhlprobe zukommen lassen...


lol


----------



## shippy74 (28. September 2012)

Das schlimme ist das ich mir vorstellen könnte das wenn jetzt ein COD HL3 oder Battlefield kommen würde das so ein System voraussetzt würde wohl die Mehrheit sich darauf einlassen, nur um Spielen zu können. Die Leute nehmen heute doch fast alles in kauf nur um "dabei" zu sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee eines biometrischen Kopierschutzes gar nicht so schlecht. Man muss schließlich mit der Zeit gehen und passieren kann da eigentlich auch nichts - ich habe z.B. nichts zu verbergen.
> 
> Nein, ich finde, wir Spieler sollten Sony nach besten Kräften unterstützen und ihnen als Zeichen unseres Wohlwollens vorab eine aussagekräftige Stuhlprobe zukommen lassen...


 
Alles klar. Ich übernehme dann die Tischprobe. 

Und was ist daran schon schlimm, wenn sie wissen, wie ich aussehe, wie ich heiße, wie ich rieche? Sie haben doch da gar keinen Vorteil gegenüber mir. Das weiß ich doch auch alles. Und DNS, papperlapp, ist doch halb so schlimm, die hab ich doch eh immer bei mir. Ich spiel nie ohne. Ach was, sie könnten doch gleich durch mein Haus laufen. Ist doch nicht schlimm...und wenn ab und an die ein oder anderen Scheine fehlen...es dient doch dem Allgemeinwohl und dem Spielspaß. Das ist doch mal wieder nur alles Panikmache.









Spoiler



Dein Beitrag war einfach nur episch, Spassbremse. Ich musste so lachen


----------



## DarthDevil (29. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da war zumindest ich erst mal ganz sprachlos. Man hatte über die Jahre ja immer darüber Witze gerissen, ich hab sogar mal einen Blog darüber geschrieben..und jetzt scheint es langsam kein Witz oder Fiktion mehr zu sein, sondern sich das Ganze wirklich in die Richtung komplette Kontrolle und Überwachung zu wandeln.


 also kommentare über ähnliche kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie die hier beschriebenen hab ich auch schon vor jahren geschrieben, allerdings waren die doch eher ernst gemeint als das ich witze darüber gemacht hätte. die kopierschutzsysteme werden seit jahren immer übertriebener, weil die kunden halt auch einfach jeden mist akzeptieren ohne nachzudenken und sich ja teilweise noch über den entzug der eigenen rechte freuen.
solange die leute nicht endlich mal aufwachen wird es nunmal auch immer extremer werden, vor allem bringt es auch nix zu sagen kopierschutz xy find ich doof, aber alle spiele damit dann trotzdem zu kaufen.


Spassbremse schrieb:


> ich habe z.B. nichts zu verbergen.


 das find ich ja immer das beste argument, den meisten fällt gar nicht  auf das selbst unwichtig erscheinende informationen irgendwie  missbraucht werden können. 
aber ich für meinen teil kann damit ja  gar nicht ankommen, schließlich habe ich unter anderen meine pläne zum  erlangen der weltherrschaft, die einkaufsliste für meine heimwerker  atomwaffenherstellung und unzählige selbstgedrehte 18+ videos zu  verbergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Als wären die Spieler alle Terroristen, die man überwachen müsste.


 aber, aber...als gebildeter mensch weiß man doch heutzutage das alle  menschen gefährliche terroristen sind und spiele gar nicht der  unterhaltung dienen sondern der sorgfältigen planung der nächsten  terroristischen aktivitäten.


----------



## phily (29. September 2012)

also selbst wenn es mal soweit kommt, wird es eine möglichkeit geben, das zu umgehen. es gibt kein schloss, das nicht geöffnet werden kann, keine alarmanlage,die nicht umgangen werden kann und schließlich auch kein kopierschutz der nicht überwunden werden kann. und sollte es, wie gesagt, tatsächlich mal soweit sehen, werd ich nur noch raubkopieren oder halt mario kart und goldeneye aufm n64 zocken ...oder ich bleib einfach für immer in chernarus


----------



## Ivindo (30. September 2012)

Jetzt verstehen wir auch alle den Sinn des Spiels Watch Dogs, was...? 
Wenn die Industrie sich mal anstrengen würde die Spiele besser und benutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten, gäbe es auch viel mehr Menschen die das Spiel mit einem Kauf gerne finanzieren würden. So wird nur Hass zwischen Publisher und Nutzer erzeugt. Hacks und Cracks sind immer einen Schritt voraus...


----------



## Lukecheater (30. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ... weil die kunden halt auch einfach jeden mist akzeptieren ohne nachzudenken und sich ja teilweise noch über den entzug der eigenen rechte freuen.


 
Das Problem an der Argumentation ist nur, dass du da keine Rechte hast da man ja nur eine Kopie von dem Spiel kauft und der Hersteller bestimmen kann was mit der Kopie geschieht. Wenn der Publisher z.B. eine dauerhafte Online-Verbindung fordert, dann hast du kein Recht zu sagen:"Nein ich will das ohne Online-Zugang spielen" 

Das ist jetzt nicht meine Meinung und Haltung gegenüber solche DRMs (siehe zweiten Post in diesem Thread), aber wenn du von einem "Recht" des Nutzers sprichst, dann ist das einfach falsch bzw. nicht vorhanden.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Argumentation ist nur, dass du da keine Rechte hast da man ja nur eine Kopie von dem Spiel kauft und der Hersteller bestimmen kann was mit der Kopie geschieht. Wenn der Publisher z.B. eine dauerhafte Online-Verbindung fordert, dann hast du kein Recht zu sagen:"Nein ich will das ohne Online-Zugang spielen"
> 
> Das ist jetzt nicht meine Meinung und Haltung gegenüber solche DRMs (siehe zweiten Post in diesem Thread), aber wenn du von einem "Recht" des Nutzers sprichst, dann ist das einfach falsch bzw. nicht vorhanden.


 falscher könnte es nicht ausgedrückt sein. der nutzer hat rechte, ein hersteller kann sich nicht über bestehende gesetze hinwegsetzen, nur weil es im passt. abmahnungen an publisher die das belegen gab es ja in letzer zeit genug.
dieses ganze gerede über lizenzen und kopien im softwarebereich....merkt eigentlich keiner mehr das das nur verarsche der IT-industrie ist, mit dem ziel die rechte ihrer nutzer stärker zu beschneiden als es jede andere branche kann?
verkauft wird bei einer kopie einer software auch nichts anderes als bei jedem anderen produkt, wenn du mir einen sinnvollen grund nennen kannst warum man im softwarebereich andere regeln gelten lassen soll wie beispielsweise bei einem autokauf, dann bitte, aber bisher ist das noch keinem gelungen, weils eben auch unsinn ist.
zB kauf ich mir ein auto, kauf ich mir damit das nutzungsrecht an eben diesem einen auto, und zwar nur an diesem einen. ich kaufe mir damit nicht die nutzungsrechte der konstruktionspläne des autos, der technischen patente etc. und natürlich auch nicht das recht, selbiges auto beliebig zu reproduzieren. also folglich kaufe ich mit besagtem auto sprichwörtlich eine kopie der originalkonstruktionspläne. verglichen dazu kaufe ich bei einer software die kopie einer software, aber nicht den quellcode(also quasi die "konstruktionspläne") derselbigen.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Oktober 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> falscher könnte es nicht ausgedrückt sein. der nutzer hat rechte, ein hersteller kann sich nicht über bestehende gesetze hinwegsetzen, nur weil es im passt. abmahnungen an publisher die das belegen gab es ja in letzer zeit genug.
> dieses ganze gerede über lizenzen und kopien im softwarebereich....merkt eigentlich keiner mehr das das nur verarsche der IT-industrie ist, mit dem ziel die rechte ihrer nutzer stärker zu beschneiden als es jede andere branche kann?
> verkauft wird bei einer kopie einer software auch nichts anderes als bei jedem anderen produkt, wenn du mir einen sinnvollen grund nennen kannst warum man im softwarebereich andere regeln gelten lassen soll wie beispielsweise bei einem autokauf, dann bitte, aber bisher ist das noch keinem gelungen, weils eben auch unsinn ist.


 öhm ja klar ist das Verarsche, hab ich was anderes behauptet? Warum soll ich dir jetzt einen sinnvollen Grund für überzogene DRMs liefern 


DarthDevil schrieb:


> zB kauf ich mir ein auto, kauf ich mir damit das nutzungsrecht an eben diesem einen auto, und zwar nur an diesem einen. ich kaufe mir damit nicht die nutzungsrechte der konstruktionspläne des autos, der technischen patente etc. und natürlich auch nicht das recht, selbiges auto beliebig zu reproduzieren. also folglich kaufe ich mit besagtem auto sprichwörtlich eine kopie der originalkonstruktionspläne. verglichen dazu kaufe ich bei einer software die kopie einer software, aber nicht den quellcode(also quasi die "konstruktionspläne") derselbigen.


Ja das stimmt, aber das muss halt auch der Gesetzgeber erstmal verstehen.

Aber da du anscheinend besser mit der Materie vertraut bist könntest du mir ja erklären was ich machen soll, wenn ich ein Spiel das Steam vorraussetzt ohne Steam spielen will und welche Rechte da bei mir greifen.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Oktober 2012)

Der Grund warum die IT Branche gerne anders behandelt werden will wie ein Auto Hersteller ist wohl der das sein Produkt von jedem der einen Hauch Ahnung hat Kopiert werden kann. ich sage jetzt nicht das sie damit recht haben,da ich DRM auch hasse,aber irgendwie kommen sie damit durch.
Ich war auch immer der Meinung das man mit einem Produkt das man Bezahlt im Rahmen der normalen Nutzung machen kann was man will, was aber diese DRM Programme in meinen Augen verhindern.
Wenn ich so durchs Netz surfe hab ich aber mittlerweile das Gefühl das je härter der Kopierschutz ist,desto öfter und schneller findest du ne Version die Gecrackt wurde. Ich glaube mit immer härteren Maßnahmen erreichen die Spiele Firmen mittlerweile das Gegenteil von dem was sie erreichen wollten.
Gerade Steam Spiele findet man mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer und wenn das stimmt was da steht kann man die jetzt auch im MP Spielen.
Sieht für mich so aus das immer mehr Leute die Nase voll haben und sich vom "Original" verabschieden. Vielleicht sollten die Firmen mal ihre Analysten ne Umfrage starten lassen was die Kunden zu solchen mitteln greifen lässt. Aber das wollen die wohl eh nicht hören,die Bösen sind ja immer die anderen.
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das die Leute nur wegen dem  Geld auf ein Original Spiel verzichten und zu einer Kopie zurückgreifen.

Zu dem Thema würde mich wirklich mal eine Umfrage unter Spielern interessieren.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> öhm ja klar ist das Verarsche, hab ich was  anderes behauptet? Warum soll ich dir jetzt einen sinnvollen Grund für  überzogene DRMs liefern


das hast du wohl falsch  verstanden, sicher ist drm auch verarsche. worauf ich mich in dem fall  eigentlich bezogen hab war allerdings die tatsache, das die IT-industrie  mit ihrem gerede über lizenzen und "der nutzer erwirbt nur eine kopie"  gegenüber anderen industriezweigen einen sonderstatus im bezug auf den  verkauf ihrer produkte einräumen, der ihnen meiner meinung nach  gerechterweise nicht zustehen würde und sich für mich logisch auch nicht  rechtfertigen lässt.


Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber das muss halt auch der Gesetzgeber erstmal verstehen.


ja  stimmt, nur leider werden bei der gesetzgebung nur allzu häufig eher  die interessen der industrie als die der kunden vetreten.


Lukecheater schrieb:


> Aber  da du anscheinend besser mit der Materie vertraut bist könntest du mir  ja erklären was ich machen soll, wenn ich ein Spiel das Steam  vorraussetzt ohne Steam spielen will und welche Rechte da bei mir  greifen.


 sofern du nichts illegales tun willst, kannst du  dagegen leider derzeit nicht viel machen, außer eben verzichten. würden  das endlich mal genug leute tun, könnte man die hersteller sicher zum  umdenken bewegen, was ich bei der heute doch recht breiten akzeptanz  zumindest von steam für eher unwarscheinlich halte. meine größte  hoffnung dafür ist ehrlich gesagt das sich der sache mal irgendeine  hackergruppe annimmt und einen hacking supergau auslöst der die leute  endlich mal wachrüttelt.


shippy74 schrieb:


> Der Grund warum die IT Branche gerne anders  behandelt werden will wie ein Auto Hersteller ist wohl der das sein  Produkt von jedem der einen Hauch Ahnung hat Kopiert werden kann. ich  sage jetzt nicht das sie damit recht haben,da ich DRM auch hasse,aber  irgendwie kommen sie damit durch.


das mag sein das die das so  sehen, aber ich finde das ist auf jeden fall keine rechtfertigung  dafür. vor alle da ich nicht wirklich glauben kann das die IT-industrie  mit DRM überhaupt beabsichtigt gegen kopien vorzugehen, ich denke die  raupkopierer sind da eher ein willkommener sündenbock. mit sicherheit  geht es in erster linie um dinge wie zerschlagung von gebrauchtmarkt,  größere kontrolle der kunden, weniger rechte der kunden, und nicht  zuletzt möglichst umfangreiches datensammeln im bezug auf die kunden. 
man  muss sich das ja nur mal durch den kopf gehen lassen 99% aller software  ist bereits zu release als raubkopie im netz, häufig sogar schon früher  das ist sicher auch den herstellern bewusst. bedenkt man dann weiterhin  wie selten es anders läuft -wobei dann ein solch "erfolgreicher"  kopierschutz in aller regel auch nach wenigen wochen geknackt ist -  kommt man zweifelsfrei zu dem schluss das bestenfalls eine sehr geringe  anzahl an raupkopien verhindert wird, im bezug auf den gesamtmarkt auf  jeden fall unerheblich. wenn man dann noch überlegt welche kosten nicht  nur für die entwicklung, sondern auch für die bereitstellung eines  drm-systems anfallen(zB serverbereitstellung) plus der zusätzliche  verlust von einigen kunden, wird man wohl schnell zu dem schluss kommen,  das eben diese kosten mit ziemlicher sicherheit bei weitem größer sind  als das was man an zusätzlichem gewinn durch die hand voll verhinderter  raubkopien erwirtschaftet.
damit bleiben mir letztendlich nur 2  logische erklärungen für das einsetzen von drm-systemen übrig: entweder  haben die verantwortlichen den iq einer amöbe, oder die raubkopierer  sind nicht im geringsten der grund für diese drm-systeme.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so durchs Netz surfe hab ich aber  mittlerweile das Gefühl das je härter der Kopierschutz ist,desto öfter  und schneller findest du ne Version die Gecrackt wurde. Ich glaube mit  immer härteren Maßnahmen erreichen die Spiele Firmen mittlerweile das  Gegenteil von dem was sie erreichen wollten.


definitiv,  irgendwo hab ich das letztens gelesen, glaub bei 4players, da wurde ein  spiel erwähnt(namen hab ich vergessen, vielleicht kann mir ja einer auf  die sprünge helfen) das wurde in 2 versionen veröffentlicht, einmal mit  drm, einmal komplett ohne kopierschutz. als raubkopie auf einschlägigen  seiten...welche version wurde da angeboten?? genau, die mit gecracktem  drm.
womit dann widerum bewiesen wäre das der kopierschutz so schnell  genkackt wurde, das es noch nichtmal jemand vorher geschafft hat die  ungeschützte version zu verbreiten.


shippy74 schrieb:


> Gerade Steam Spiele findet man mittlerweile wie  Sand am Meer und wenn das stimmt was da steht kann man die jetzt auch im  MP Spielen.


stimmt wohl, realistisch gesehen hat steam wohl seit jahren schon nicht mehr eine einzige raubkopie verhindert.


shippy74 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus das immer mehr Leute die  Nase voll haben und sich vom "Original" verabschieden. Vielleicht  sollten die Firmen mal ihre Analysten ne Umfrage starten lassen was die  Kunden zu solchen mitteln greifen lässt. Aber das wollen die wohl eh  nicht hören,die Bösen sind ja immer die anderen.
> Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das die Leute nur wegen dem  Geld auf  ein Original Spiel verzichten und zu einer Kopie zurückgreifen


 da kann ich nur zustimmen. vor allem geld ist sicher nicht der grund  warum viele zu einer raubkopie greifen. ich hab selbst schon unzählige  leute kennengelernt die auch mal raubkopien nutzen, aber der witz ist,  unter all diesen leuten war nicht ein einziger!! der nicht ebenfalls  auch originale gekauft hat. diese tatsache finde ich irgendwie besonders  ironisch wenn ich zb an aussagen einiger leute denke was die ps3 anging  - deren kopierschutz ja recht lange ungeknackt war. der punkt war  nämlich, das eben manche leute die ps3 nicht kaufen wollten mit der  begründung das man da keine gebrannten spiele spielen könnte.
also  wenn ich mir diese 2 beobachtungen ansehe die ich da gemacht habe, komme  ich unweigerlich zu der frage, ob der kopierschutz in dem fall nicht  eine menge käufe verhindert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Oktober 2012)

@DarthDevil

Gerade auf den Bezug mit Kopierschutz bei der PS3, glaube ich ist nicht das die Raubkopie bei den meisten der Grund für den Umbau war sondern die Tatsache das sie dann Ausländische Titel nicht spielen können. Ich musste damals meine PS1 (R.I.P.) auch umbauen lassen damit ich Spiele unterm Ladentisch kaufen konnte, wir hatten damals nen Shop der hat die Spiele im Ausland besorgt, meist sogar noch teurer als die Deutsche Version. Geld war da nie die Frage und Raubkopien auch nicht, was wäre Gran Turismo 2 ohne die CD die nach Gummi roch wenn man mit dem Finger daran gerieben hatte.. Falls das jemandem aufgefallen ist damals....


----------



## DarthDevil (1. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @DarthDevil
> 
> Gerade auf den Bezug mit Kopierschutz bei der PS3, glaube ich ist nicht das die Raubkopie bei den meisten der Grund für den Umbau war sondern die Tatsache das sie dann Ausländische Titel nicht spielen können. Ich musste damals meine PS1 (R.I.P.) auch umbauen lassen damit ich Spiele unterm Ladentisch kaufen konnte, wir hatten damals nen Shop der hat die Spiele im Ausland besorgt, meist sogar noch teurer als die Deutsche Version.


sicherlich auch eine möglichkeit, aber auch in diesem fall ist es doch durchaus logisch anzunehmen das durch weniger verkaufte konsolen wohl auch weniger verkaufte spiele daraus resultieren, oder?


shippy74 schrieb:


> Geld war da nie die Frage und Raubkopien auch nicht, was wäre Gran Turismo 2 ohne die CD die nach Gummi roch wenn man mit dem Finger daran gerieben hatte.. Falls das jemandem aufgefallen ist damals....


 ja das sind die kleinen details warum doch nichts über originale geht, wobei man das heute viel zu selten erlebt. die publisher wollen ja am liebsten nur noch download spiele verkaufen. dieses spezielle beispiel von dir war mir allerdings noch nicht bekannt  nun ja, ne sony konsole hatte ich selber ja auch nie, bei mir stehen nur immer noch nen n64 und nen gamecube.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2012)

Microsoft möchte dem nicht nachstehen und plant wohl ähnliches: Microsoft: Neues Patent: Überwachung der User durch Kinect möglich

Ohne Worte


----------



## Worrel (8. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Microsoft: " Allerdings will Microsoft auf eine ganz bestimmte Sache hinaus: die Überprüfung, ob da nicht vielleicht zu viele Personen einen Film schauen.
> Denn tatsächlich soll die Software hauptsächlich Personen zählen, was wiederum mit den erworbenen Lizenzen verglichen wird. Sind zu viele Zuschauer anwesend, kann die Software die Wiedergabe unterbrechen und zur entsprechenden Handlung aufrufen. Beispielsweise müsste man dann weitere Gebühren zahlen oder einen der Zuschauer nach Hause schicken."


 Dafuq?
Ich wüßte nicht, daß es in irgendwelchen AGBs untersagt wäre, auf einer Privatveranstaltung Musik, Spiel oder Film* beliebig vielen *Leuten zugänglich zu machen.

Wie können also "zu viele" Leute einen Film schauen?

Und wie will man das potentiellen Kunden als Zusatzwert verkaufen?
"Nervt sie dieser blöde Quasselkasper auf ihren Filmabenden auch immer? Kaufen sie sich einfach Kinect, dann muß er gehen, weil sonst der Film nicht abgespielt wird!"


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...]
> Ohne Worte



... öhm, ja. Das trifft es ganz gut?!


----------



## Exar-K (8. November 2012)

Genial. Das ist der beste Aprilscherz der letzten 5 Jahre.
Zuschauer zählen und Leute nach Hause schicken. Ich werd nicht mehr.


----------



## smilo84 (15. November 2012)

Oh man... und im Kleingedruckten steht dann, dass die Daten an Dritte verkauft werden... Ich lasse mich mal überraschen


----------



## hifumi (15. November 2012)

Zusätzlich kann die Microsoft Software auch noch die Wohnzimmereinrichtung analysieren und feststellen ob bestimmte Möbel stilistisch nicht zur restlichen Mobilar passen. Die Infos können dann direkt zu Ikea oder einem anderen namhaften Einrichtungshersteller weitergeleitet werden der den Kunden sofort berät und ihm persönlich maßgeschneiderte Broschüren schickt, die sein Wohnzimmer mit neuen Ikea Möbeln zeigen, selbstverständlich auf Grundlage des Kinect Bildmaterials.
Auch modische Beratung ist schon angedacht.

Oder, die neuste Idee der genialen Köpfe von Microsoft: Ein Dating Buddy, der analysiert wie effektiv die Avancen sind, die z.B, ein männlicher Zuschauer seiner weiblichen (und selbstverständlich lizenzierten) Mitzuschauerin macht. Die Software kann Signale deuten oder anhand von minimalen Pupillenerweiterungen sogar geringste Gefühlsschwankungen feststellen, und dem Benutzer entsprechende Tipps per Mail auf sein Handy schicken, oder den Film im passenden Moment bis zu einer romantischen Szene vorspulen!


----------

